# Why no love for this phone?...



## admorris (Dec 19, 2011)

I keep checking this page, but nothing is going on...no roms, no real development. Am I missing something or is it just too early for the devs to cook up something good? Was thinking of jumping from the Nexus, but from what I see I think I'll stay put for a while.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## derrick_ (Mar 15, 2012)

Im right there with you...the international version has 7ish roms going in both gb and ics...the at&t has 2-3 but far less activity. Im close to selling mine for an international version...

I came from the nexus s so this bothers me...


----------



## admorris (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow...this really is dead...lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ScooterG (Jan 1, 2012)

admorris said:


> Wow...this really is dead...lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


We'll see... I just got this. I'll keep for at least 30 and see what happens.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using RootzWiki


----------



## derrick_ (Mar 15, 2012)

things are starting to pick up. esp with qualcomm releasing the drivers for the gpu on ics!


----------



## admorris (Dec 19, 2011)

Hopefully will pick up when it comes to Verizon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## derrick_ (Mar 15, 2012)

admorris said:


> Hopefully will pick up when it comes to Verizon.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


That will be a completely different version.


----------



## admorris (Dec 19, 2011)

derrick_ said:


> That will be a completely different version.


I realize that it will be cdma, but I'll thinking bc it'll be on the most popular network, that might attract more devs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## derrick_ (Mar 15, 2012)

admorris said:


> I realize that it will be cdma, but I'll thinking bc it'll be on the most popular network, that might attract more devs.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


...for the cdma version.

(i hope it does myself, just saying)


----------



## Bl4ckpheniX (Jun 23, 2011)

I am a huge fan of Rootzwiki. I see things like this, and think to my self.... The site needs more recognition. Users that feel the same as me, should bug their Devs, tell them you want them to post their work over here...

Spread the word about this community. That will help with problems like this.


----------



## admorris (Dec 19, 2011)

This site has plenty of exposure...the phone is the apparent problem.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## eliter1 (Oct 3, 2011)

admorris said:


> This site has plenty of exposure...the phone is the apparent problem.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I don't know if that's true. There are some rooms and kernels over at xda but I think most people didn't want to develop for Gingerbread since Samsung was supposed to release ICS pretty soon but now it seems like they are going to delay it. I blame Samsung! Hope they release ICS soon so people can start working with it.


----------



## madfatter (Sep 29, 2011)

The n7000 forums over at xda are very active. Quite a few different roms to choose from. Go check it out!


----------



## schrochem (Jul 27, 2011)

Yea no kidding. You can hear the crickets in here








I think I'm just gonna wait for CM9 and go from there...


----------



## edseldavila (Apr 4, 2012)

maybe because the population of Note users is quite few
ive been forum jumping to know more about rooting and its effects on the Note
and ive only gotten a handful of information native to the note


----------



## omid_freesky (Jan 15, 2012)

you guys can head to rootglalxynote.com and get all the info you need.
mostly if not all the roms that are introduced come from XDA but still it's good to see them all in one place and organized so you can check and choose.
finally i have N7000 and strongly recommend ICS Stunner ROM (which is Beta 5 now) which is just great.


----------

